# How important is it to wait before relaxing after a weave/braids?



## Vinyl (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm taking down my locs, and I have my relaxer date set for two weeks after tomorrow to give my hair time to rest.

-But- I just found out I have to go to this mandatory college event on the 6th. I want to braid my hair for the event (I don't know how to do natural styles), but will that reset the two week timer or is it OK if I just leave it in for two days? 'Cause it'll probably take me two days to take it back down, lol.

I'm guessing pushing the relaxer date up to the 5th is a definite no-no?

I just want to do what's best for the health of my hair and make a good first impression.

TIA!


----------



## dbachick74 (Dec 29, 2009)

I usually relax my hair the day after taking down my braids without any negative consequence.  I actually have to do this because if I try to wash my hair after its been in braids, I end up with extreme tangling even if I use a really good conditioner.  I said all that to say, I would move the relaxer up.


----------



## Nonie (Dec 29, 2009)

I always send people to www.growafrohairlong.com for questions involving braids coz I believe Robin's gotten people good results even those who were clueless on braids. Robin relaxes her hair and she's not had issues from what I can see. Perhaps browse around her site and see what she does. Methinks you'd be wise to follow suit.


----------



## Vinyl (Dec 29, 2009)

I had no idea you could relax the day after taking them down. Yeah, I have the tangling prob. too.


----------



## locabouthair (Dec 29, 2009)

I did this as a pre teen. I would take my braids out and the next day get a perm. I must have did that like ten times. The stylist never told me a thing. My hair went from EL to SL from braids. The longest it ever grew. After I took the braids out, it broke off horribly. My hair has not been the same since. 

If you read the instruction on a relaxer jar, they recommend waiting at least two weeks after taking down braids. Im still mad the stylist didn't know better or just didnt care.

I tell everyone to wait. I'm sure some people can do it and get away with it, like perming every month or using heat every day, but in general it's a no no.

I rather you use heat that put chemicals in the hair right away.

The reason they say you should wait is because your hair will go into "shock" after being "rested" in braids and weaves for so long.


----------



## Vinyl (Dec 29, 2009)

You know, I don't know why I didn't think of just flat ironing it for the day... that'd be less expensive (free!) and time-intensive than braiding. I assume it would be still be not-recommended after taking hair down, though?


----------



## Vinyl (Dec 30, 2009)

Bump ....


----------



## Thann (Dec 30, 2009)

In the past after taking down my weaves, I would only wait 2-3 days. 

When I took my hair down to begin with, the first thing I would do is DETANGLE. You have to get whatever shed hair you may have out before your wash, thats where your tangles are coming from. 

I would then wash and deep condition my hair with protein the same day I took the install out and style in a low manipulation style. The day after my takedown, I would grease my scalp. Then a day or two after that I would relax my hair. hth.


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 30, 2009)

i wait at least 2-3 weeks maybe a month treating it because your hair tends to be thin after taking down braids then perming the next day makes it look weak to me


----------



## kandegirl (Dec 30, 2009)

If you can wait and do a temporary style like a bun, a wig or flat iron your hair, I would try that.  Some people's hair can take gettting a relaxer right away but mostly if they stay in the salon getting treatments done to their hair at their following appts.  But I wait at least 2-3 weeks after weaves or braids b/c the tension from braids creates hot spots in your hair and those areas process faster w/ chemicals.  You may not notice it right away but your hair will show you the difference in time and I learn the hard way!


----------



## Vinyl (Jan 4, 2010)

Well as it turns out I'm still taking my locs down. xD So when I'm finished I'm just going to weave it up until I know I have a full 2 weeks to wait. It's better to start off on the right foot than rush into it and end up with damaged hair.


----------



## Taina (Jan 4, 2010)

My dear Flavia (old stylist) never ever relaxed a person who just took out braids or weaves, she sais ppl have to wait because the hair is to weak after those process. But this just apply when the person got the braid and weaves for too long.

Anyway in your case, i would flat iron or learn in youtube how to get a nice style for this important event

good luck


----------



## ToyToy (Jan 4, 2010)

I used to wait for five days before relaxing after taking my braids out. But I don't really think it matters.


----------

